# Exterior material????



## al (Apr 6, 2002)

Howdy!  We`re new to the board and in the market for our first trailer.  This is our first rookie question and we`ll likely have more.  We want a trailer for travelling to remote places in wilderness areas so towing/hauling & rugged construction are more important than comfort and style.  We`ll be towing with 1/2 ton short bed P/U with towing package.  First question has to do with pros & cons of aluminum vs. fiberglass & other construction materials and manufacturing methods.  Any advice along those lines would help narrow down our search.  Thanks,  Al & Gail


----------



## Gary B (Apr 6, 2002)

Exterior material????

Hi Al, since you have a 1/2 ton pickup wt. is going to be your biggest consern, trailers with aluminum siding tend to be lighter than the fiberglass ones. You didn't say what size trailer/rv your looking for but Casita builds 3 models of light all fiberglass rv trailers, and Scamp trailers also build about 3 models one being a 5th wheel, all are fiberglass and very easy to tow and are very durable and both retain excellent resale.  www.scamptrailers.com and www.casitatraveltrailers.com are their web sites. Good luck in your search and welcome to RVing GB


----------



## al (Apr 6, 2002)

Exterior material????

Thanks Gary;  At one time we considered those companies but was discouraged by some who thought they would not hold up to extensive rough road use.  Does anyone here have any first or second hand experience lugging casita/scamp trailers on unpaved rough roads (Yukon, NWT, B.C.,Alaska, etc.)?


----------



## Gary B (Apr 6, 2002)

Exterior material????

Hi Al, my uncle towed a very old Scamp to Alaska, a number of years ago, he did end up with a crack in the tongue, that had to be welded, but the newer ones are beefed up in that area now. We have some friends that went to Alaska in 99, they and their cousin from Alberta went with a Boler (made in Canada) which is very simular to a Scamp, and they had no problems. So I wouldn't worry about the strctural strength of these units. Happy trails GB



Edited by - Gary B on Apr 06 2002  7:39:38 PM


----------

